# How large should my chicken run be?



## pioneerMan (Jun 26, 2021)

I have 9 chickens and 2 turkeys. Currently my chicken run is 30 feet by 20 feet. Inside this large run is also their small coop, a few 55 gallon drums the turkeys use for shelter, and some tires. The photo below is old, and doesn't show the drums, tires, etc. Is my run large enough?

Thanks!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If they're all getting along then probably good enough. Do you have some sort of wire on the top to keep predators out? 

I see you still have that too small coop for that many birds. I can't let that one go. If you're top is covered and the birds can choose to go in then it will work OK.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

The run is probably large enough, but that coop is pitifully small even if it is kind of cute.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

pioneerMan said:


> I have 9 chickens and 2 turkeys. Currently my chicken run is 30 feet by 20 feet. Inside this large run is also their small coop, a few 55 gallon drums the turkeys use for shelter, and some tires. The photo below is old, and doesn't show the drums, tires, etc. Is my run large enough?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 43838


Minimum you should have would be 140sq ft, with 600 sq ft you’re good.


----------



## pioneerMan (Jun 26, 2021)

imnukensc said:


> That coop is pitifully small even if it is kind of cute.


Why does a coop need to be large if all they do is roost in there? If they want exercise they go outside.


----------



## Chickens2022 (Aug 1, 2021)

I'm not sure where you live, but if there are any native shrubs that survive this apparently dry climate without you having to water the shrub all the time, then I'd recommend planting a shrub or two inside or next to the run. I'm not "a pro" myself (yet), but I recently read a lot, and a common theme was that chickens like shrubs for many reasons. It adds shadow, they can hide underneath, some shrubs produce edible fruits and so on. If you plant inside the run, add "fist-big" stones around the shrub to protect it's roots.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chickens2022 said:


> I'm not sure where you live, but if there are any native shrubs that survive this apparently dry climate without you having to water the shrub all the time, then I'd recommend planting a shrub or two inside or next to the run. I'm not "a pro" myself (yet), but I recently read a lot, and a common theme was that chickens like shrubs for many reasons. It adds shadow, they can hide underneath, some shrubs produce edible fruits and so on. If you plant inside the run, add "fist-big" stones around the shrub to protect it's roots.


He's in the desert so I don't know what would be there he could plant.

But you did hit on something, shade. That can easily be done with shade cloth. And not expensive at all.


----------



## pioneerMan (Jun 26, 2021)

Chickens2022 said:


> I'd recommend planting a shrub or two inside or next to the run.


My run is surrounded by acres of sage brush. When I let my chickens out during the day, and when the weather is nice, they chickens do enjoy spending some time in the shade of the sage brush.


----------

